# Sweat net



## Broughtonblue (23 Nov 2014)

I'm after a sweat net for my turbo, anybody know of where I can get a cheap one from? eBay and amazon are about £17 each which seems a bit steep to me for what it is


----------



## young Ed (23 Nov 2014)

not sure how MYOG (Make Your Own Gear) inclined or sewing savvy you are but i would be inclined to make one my self

come on how hard can it be? just have a look at a fair few pics on the internet and away you go!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Broughtonblue (23 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> not sure how MYOG (Make Your Own Gear) inclined or sewing savvy you are but i would be inclined to make one my self
> 
> come on how hard can it be? just have a look at a fair few pics on the internet and away you go!
> Cheers Ed


Yep I probably will, as I said they seem expensive for what they are but if anyone can point me in the direction of a cheap one I will probably ask Santa for it!!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2014)

A towel from Aldi and a few bulldog clips to hold it in place?


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> A towel from Aldi and a few bulldog clips to hold it in place?


As Colin said.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Nov 2014)

They're a tenner at decathlon - still a lot, but less than £17.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Nov 2014)

Just had to google sweat net.... bleugh!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Dec 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Just had to google sweat net.... bleugh!


Try Turbo Thong instead


----------



## young Ed (1 Dec 2014)

not read the whole thing but it looks useful
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-own-Bike-Sweat-Guard/
Cheers Ed


----------



## Smurfy (1 Dec 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I'm after a sweat net for my turbo, anybody know of where I can get a cheap one from? eBay and amazon are about £17 each which seems a bit steep to me for what it is


One of these might solve the problem


----------

